# body buzz from antibodies?



## Twin1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Starting taking vitamin D script a few weeks ago and I am experiencing horrible body buzz and jaw pressure. I've struggled with jaw pressure for years but it is suddenly very intense and one side of my jaw is even more swollen. sigh. I've heard treating with D when there is an underlying thyroid problem can increase the antibodies and cause this feeling. I'm still waiting on my recent labs to come in the mail with the antibodies test. I was told they were normal but I want to see it for myself. Meanwhile, I'm gonna hold off on the D. Anyone else ever experience this? Anyone have suggestions in the meantime for the jaw pressure? I started taking magnesium because I've heard it is helpful for tmj but now i'm not sure if that's good idea either.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm, this is interesting! I'll do some looking around for you and see what I can come up with. I haven't heard about this before, but I'm not at all saying it isn't possible!!


----------



## Twin1 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm just wondering if I'm having a reaction to the Vitamin D. 3 weeks of taking it and trying to use biofeedback to relax my jaw and I actually feel a little worse. She prescribed a huge dose. I would go back to the doctor who prescribed it but she'll probably contradict me, again.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I've done some researching and, while I wasn't able to find exactly what I wanted, I got some information for you. I have a Davis' Drug Guide on my phone for use at work, and I looked up Vitamin D on it. I'm going to go over the highlights of what I thought might be of interest:

I'm sure you already knew that vit D promotes absorption of calcium.
It is contraindicated in "concurrent use of magnesium-containing antacids or other vitamin D supplements."
Adverse reactions can include: headache, irritability, pruritus (itching), hypercalcemia, bone pain and muscle pain.
Concurrent use of magnesium-containing drugs may lead to hypermagnesemia.
Normal dosage for adults is 400-1000 international units daily.

Like I said, this isn't what I was exactly looking for, but I thought it was interesting!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Twin1 said:


> Starting taking vitamin D script a few weeks ago and I am experiencing horrible body buzz and jaw pressure. I've struggled with jaw pressure for years but it is suddenly very intense and one side of my jaw is even more swollen. sigh. I've heard treating with D when there is an underlying thyroid problem can increase the antibodies and cause this feeling. I'm still waiting on my recent labs to come in the mail with the antibodies test. I was told they were normal but I want to see it for myself. Meanwhile, I'm gonna hold off on the D. Anyone else ever experience this? Anyone have suggestions in the meantime for the jaw pressure? I started taking magnesium because I've heard it is helpful for tmj but now i'm not sure if that's good idea either.


You heard correctly and now you can read it also. The body automatically down-regulates D to keep the antibodies quiet.

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

This is why I get so upset w/doctors and Big Pharm. They are making tons of money over this D thing and making people sicker and sicker.

You would think at least "one" doctor would want to know "why" his or her patient is deficient in Vitamin D?? Wouldn't you think that?

I must carry my platform around with me; I can't seem to get off it!:winking0001:


----------



## Twin1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Yeah, it's all so confusing. I have heard about the body keeping D down to keep the antibodies quiet. It frustrates me that I know I get enough sun period, even living in IL. I have a two year old, most of my errands (not to mention the two parks and several coffee shops) are within walking distance, and we walk or bike everyday, rain, snow, sleet, and sun. Of course, I tried to explain that that to the doc after she told me "just to get outside for 20 min at least three times a week even if it's cloudy." She really said that. I'm getting a lot of sun right now, more than enough, so I'm gonna chill on the supplements while I look for another doc. Thanks again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Twin1 said:


> I'm just wondering if I'm having a reaction to the Vitamin D. 3 weeks of taking it and trying to use biofeedback to relax my jaw and I actually feel a little worse. She prescribed a huge dose. I would go back to the doctor who prescribed it but she'll probably contradict me, again.


It's going to take a while to come out of your system; sadly. Dang!

Because they dissolve in fat , vitamins A, D, E, and K are called fat-soluble vitamins. They are absorbed from the small intestines , along with dietary fat, which is why fat malabsorption resulting from various diseases (e.g., cystic fibrosis, ulcerative colitis, Crohn's disease) is associated with poor absorption of these vitamins. Fat-soluble vitamins are primarily stored in the liver and adipose tissues . With the exception of vitamin K, fat-soluble vitamins are generally excreted more slowly than water-soluble vitamins, and vitamins A and D can accumulate and cause toxic effects in the body.


----------



## Twin1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Andros! At least I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Twin1 said:


> Thanks Andros! At least I know I'm not crazy.


Lots of fun but not crazy. And that is part of our service here; to "validate" you!!!

Such soyvice! Right?? ha, ha!arty0048:


----------

